# difference between 550d and 600d



## nojeb96 (Dec 30, 2011)

what is the difference between the 550d and the 600d


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 30, 2011)

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

Looks like basically the same camera, but the 600D has an articulating screen.  It also has a few more 'middle' options when it comes to image size & aspect ratio.  
Also (I think) that the 600D has the ability to use it's built-in flash as a 'master' in Canon's wireless flash system, while the 550D does not.


----------



## PhillOS (Dec 30, 2011)

I remember when i bought my 550D, i was really unsure of which one to get, but decided that the extra features in the 600D was somewhat.. say useless to me.. 

I'd personally go for the 550D.. and save the few extra bucks, towards another accessory..


----------



## NeoPho (Dec 31, 2011)

The swivel screen comes in handy for shooting video, but can be useful for certain photo situation. I have the 600D and don't regret it whatsoever.


----------



## etnad0 (Jan 1, 2012)

PhillOS said:


> I remember when i bought my 550D, i was really unsure of which one to get, but decided that the extra features in the 600D was somewhat.. say useless to me..
> 
> I'd personally go for the 550D.. and save the few extra bucks, towards another accessory..



LOL. I decided the same thing. I do video as well and an external monitor beats a swivel screen hands down.


----------



## Redbaron (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was looking around, they were pretty much the same camera apart from the screen, and what Big Mike says. Having said that, the price difference was negligible (when I was shopping a few months back, in Oz where prices are a lot different to elsewhere), especially when negotiating "cash' discounts etc. I am sure either camera will serve you well.


----------

